# Schwinn Voyageur 11.8



## Sven (Oct 13, 2018)

I was doing some tune up work on a newer Schwinn Voyageur III. I was curious about the history of Voyageurs I and II. Found only Voyageur II and 11.8.
A simple question...tried to research came up with nothing. 
What's 11.8?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 13, 2018)

11.8 is the weight of the bike in kilograms.


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> 11.8 is the weight of the bike in kilograms.




Oh,...very tricky. Cool, thanks.!


----------

